# Wheelchair Roll-In Shower



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

*Grants for shower conversions for those in a wheelchair*

Are there any government grants to upgrade a standard tub and switch it to a level access shower?

I have been looking into it here in Vancouver and there appears to be no easy resource for this type of information and I believe the process might be a bit tricky.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

John, that sounds a bit too narrow for a specific grant or program. You probably need to be researching more general programs aimed at medical/quality of life for the disabled.


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

*Researching Grants - Bereavement and Support in Canada*

I'm working with a women here in Vancouver (Susan Moore) from Bell Alliance Transitions, Bereavement & Life Management Support Inc. and she is tracking down some more general information. Susan's company help those who are over whelmed when they have lost their sole mate or loved one. If your wife helped you bathe everyday for the last 4 years and she passes before you - what do you do?

I understand that there are many smaller grants States Side that allow companies to do small renovations for those in need and for those who qualify.

I guess that it is a fine line for a contractor to do these renovations properly and still have room for any profit. I would imagine that a lot of corners are cut when a crew is trying to make a buck and the Government is paying the bill.

I think I read somewhere that someone in need of an accessible shower might qualify for up to a $7,500 grant... Does anyone know if that's true?

JW


----------

